# Spacex test fires advanced new engine



## Metryq (Feb 1, 2012)

*SPACEX TEST FIRES ADVANCED NEW ENGINE*

This is exciting. I'm sure Von Braun would have been interested—the sort of reusable spacecraft he imagined and which Bonestell painted are finally being built. SpaceX will be flying missions to ISS later this year.


----------



## David B (Feb 1, 2012)

Let's hope it's as safe as it sounds. The more progress into space the better.

I'm also quite interested in the Virgin Galactic project.


----------



## mosaix (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks for that, Metryq. 

Difficult to see where the fuel for eight engines is stored.


----------



## Parson (Feb 2, 2012)

Cool! I hope to see those missions to the Space Station. I also hope that the escape pods do not have to be used. 

"Escape Pods" SF idea that seems to be working its way into reality.


----------



## David Evil Overlord (Feb 9, 2012)

Looking at the lower photo, I assume the fuel tanks are part of the jettisoned sections.


----------

